# What is......



## Ringel05 (Mar 19, 2016)

Tailor's felt and can regular felt be used as a replacement?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Apr 24, 2016)

Its used for interfacing and must be able to take "tailor's chalk". There's also "tailor's linen" and another, the name of which escapes me.

Depending on the project, I would think there are a lot of possible substitutes. You can also use white prismacolor or soap slivers instead of the chalk.


----------

